# My son's bio father



## debrag (Jul 4, 2013)

I admit my son Dennis Jr's father is a great father.My son is 10 years old.My ex boyfriend Dennis is his bio father,he does pay child support with no complaints at all and has joint custody.My ex broke and I broke up when my son was 4 years old,we did fight a lot.My ex never forgets my son's birthday,he got my son a Duck Dynasty t shirt with Si on it saying Hey for his birthday present this year.He knows Duck Dynasty is my son's favorite TV show and Si is his favorite on the show.I am glad my ex is helping me out,Dennis knows I can't raise him on my own.My son is respectful to me including to my mother and sister Julia,he taught me son to be a gentleman last year.We have a good friendship still and no conflicts at all.


----------



## Boottothehead (Sep 3, 2013)

It's nice to hear good things about an ex. To hear my H's ex, he, I, and her new husband's ex are all one step away from the antichrist. I'm glad you still have good relationships!


----------

